# Retirement and Aging...The Benefits



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2013)

The passing years can result in more time for favorite 
      pursuits—and a wiser outlook.







October 2013
By Linda Melone

Don’t tell Sherman London that aging means slowing down and failing health.
      After 20 years as the editor of a daily Waterbury, Connecticut, newspaper, London retired but quickly decided that lounging and taking it easy wasn’t for him. “I tried golf but was never a golfer,” he says.

Instead, London went to work as a spokesperson for the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) and covered major disasters including Hurricane Andrew and the Northridge earthquake in California. “That kept me going for three to four years, but I stopped taking assignments when I realized I was away from home too much,” he recalls.

London was then appointed to the Connecticut Freedom of Information Commission, which, as he puts it, “fights for transparency in government.” He served 17 years, noting that “working on the commission was a great position for a retired newspaper man.”

After London’s wife died two years ago he entered an assisted living facility. There he quickly joined the residents council, a six-member group that fields complaints from the residents. Now 91, London has done more in his retirement years than many much-younger people accomplish in a working lifetime. “I’m happiest when I’m doing things,” he explains.

Full article here...http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1013/aging.html


----------



## nan (Oct 1, 2013)

I think the good things about retirement  are, that you can choose  when and what  you want to do without the pressure of having to do what somebody else wants you to do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree Nan. I'm happy to have my life to myself, have the option to go out and do things, or just relax at home.  I can stay up as late as I want, and sleep in if I choose to.  I always looked forward to the day where I could retire, and was thrilled when it arrived.  I'm glad I'm not one of those who waited until they were too old, too sickly or too tired to enjoy the independence of retirement.  IMO, it's such a waste to spend one's entire lifetime at the jobsite, and then pass on...where's the part where you just take a deep breath and enjoy?


----------

